
Dolphin Emulator Now Allows Wii Shop Access and Purchases - winterismute
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2017/03/dolphin_emulator_now_allows_wii_shop_access_and_purchases
======
breakingcups
Official announcement: [https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/03/16/proof-of-
purchase/](https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/03/16/proof-of-purchase/)

------
hurricaneSlider
Would it be possible to link to the original source?

~~~
hurricaneSlider
@dang The linked page has little editorial value and too many adds not to make
this suspect

